# Best Music in Gaming



## Decon87 (Nov 9, 2014)

Inspired to post this after a thread I was reading on a different forum. I figured since we're all musicians here, and if you're checking this thread you probably play video games, we could probably make a pretty sweet list of the best music video games have to offer. I have a feeling we'll be seeing lots of Zelda in this thread. 

I'll start it off with the song that is played for the final boss fight in Dark Souls when you fight Gwyn, Lord of Cinder:



And to balance that out something a bit more upbeat. Gusty Garden Galaxy from Super Mario Galaxy:



*EDIT:* Now that I've posted this thread a bunch of amazing songs are popping into my head. I'm trying to refrain from posting them all until I see some of what you guys have got!


----------



## liamh (Nov 9, 2014)

I first played this game when I was much younger and I still adore the music that comes in at around 2:28 as much as I always have


----------



## DMONSTER (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH4XH-AEYzo


I spent so many hours on this game when I was younger so when I hear the opening song "Nerevar Rising" I am in an immediate state of nostalgia.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 9, 2014)

Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel (Soundtrack by Devin Townsend)


Persona 4



Animal Crossing (Gamecube)


Sonic Adventure 2 Battle


----------



## AlejoV (Nov 9, 2014)

Megaman 3 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEf8gPFFZ58

Best theme ever


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 9, 2014)

Keep 'em coming guys, these are all great.

I figured now that you guys have posted a few it won't be as greedy of me to post some more of my favorites. Here goes. Can you tell I like Nintendo? 

*Metroid Prime:*

Talon Overworld (Theme 2):


Phendrana Drifts (that piano run at 1:35...):


*Dark Souls:*

Great Greywolf Sif Boss Encounter:


* The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker*

Dragon Roost Island Theme:


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 9, 2014)

Shinobi 3.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2FmS8OLbuo


Strider (Arcade).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yKfMsC8M0k


Streets of Rage (Bare Knuckle) 2.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrF3WPi_7uI


Sonic 2, 3 and Sonic and Knuckles.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf9vHBVJ5aI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQqymjLleck


This is only scratching the surface of what I have in my game OSTs collection, I could go on and on and on (and post the whole list) but that'd take way too much time. I'll just finish here with one of the most important ones.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ghd3tvsNAs


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 9, 2014)

The Red Dead Redemption soundtrack is amazing!



Riding through Mexico for the first time as this song plays is one of my favourite moments in RDR.


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 9, 2014)

Stealth7 said:


> The Red Dead Redemption soundtrack is amazing!
> 
> Riding through Mexico for the first time as this song plays is one of my favourite moments in RDR.



I never got a chance to play through this game. I started it but I got rid of my PS3 too quickly. I still want to play it. Honestly, they should've remade THIS game for the new consoles over GTA V.

Hopefully we'll at least get a new entry in the series. Western games are rare, especially one of that quality.


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 10, 2014)

I love the Skyrim soundtrack, not a bad piece of music on that disc.

Deus Ex Human revolution is chock full of great tunes.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Nov 10, 2014)

Anything from the Metroid series of games aka the best game series ever created (imo)


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm sure it's pretty standard, but pretty much everything by Uematsu I have had on an endless loop for years xD I especially love the piano performances for the majority of his writing, to include the Black Mages!!!

Big fan of Daisuke Ishiwatari too... aside from the fact his 2d fighters are awesome, the soundtracks alone are just kickass


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 10, 2014)

Russell Brower, the Blizzard entertainment in-house music composer guy. He is a genius! Blizzard games have ,imo, by far the most superior music.


----------



## Enselmis (Nov 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQUdCJERE_A

also the first 3 sonic games.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sofos (Nov 10, 2014)

Redoubt9000 said:


> I'm sure it's pretty standard, but pretty much everything by Uematsu I have had on an endless loop for years xD I especially love the piano performances for the majority of his writing, to include the Black Mages!!!



oh absolutely. I see you are in AL. Did you go to see the Distant Worlds concert in Atlanta in May 2011? I was at the concert on the 7th. Best performance I think I've ever seen, or at least tied with Ihsahn. Nobuo Uematsu was there and he sat literally right behind me.







If BigPhi84 drops in to this thread, he was sitting next to me (he took the pic). 

Here's Uematsu-san putting Phi in a headlock (ahh good times)






And here we are air guitaring!


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 10, 2014)

Redoubt9000 said:


> I'm sure it's pretty standard, but pretty much everything by Uematsu I have had on an endless loop for years xD I especially love the piano performances for the majority of his writing, to include the Black Mages!!!
> 
> Big fan of Daisuke Ishiwatari too... aside from the fact his 2d fighters are awesome, the soundtracks alone are just kickass



Haven't ever actually played through a Final Fantasy game (yet! I really want to.) but everything I hear from Uematsu is always fantastic. Great composer.



Ibzzus said:


> Russell Brower, the Blizzard entertainment in-house music composer guy. He is a genius! Blizzard games have ,imo, by far the most superior music.



Man, World of Warcraft had some amazing pieces of music. I don't think that game would've been the same to me if I wasn't greeted with such gorgeous music the second I stepped into Teldrassil for the first time.

This is one of my favorites:



I'm still surprised no one has mentioned Grant Kirkhope! Banjo-Kazooie had some amazing music!


----------



## javiereu (Nov 10, 2014)

SKITCHIN'!!!


----------



## Choop (Nov 10, 2014)

There's so many that it'd be hard to post everything that rules without filling up the page in a single post! D: 

The new KI theme. Not that the old one was bad, both are great.



DKC Aquatic Ambience! 



You could probably just post every FF's soundtrack and get away with it.



Same for Mega Man.


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 10, 2014)

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Soundtrack - YouTube
The Elder SCrolls IV: Oblivion sound track is impeccable

Final Fantasy X - OST - YouTube
I don't think anything truly makes me feel nostalgia the way this soundtrack does. It's beautiful, and at times really fun to listen to.

PS2 - Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater - Song - Intro - YouTube
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater song. Mega tears. So many tears. oh my god. SNAKE. SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE.


----------



## Choop (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh god, forgot MGS. Hnnnnnggggg!


----------



## Aviator (Nov 10, 2014)

Call of Duty MW2 - Hans Zimmer is just too good
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Crysis 2
World of Warcraft has some nice scores
Darksiders II
And of course, Wolfenstein The New Order


----------



## Robrecht (Nov 10, 2014)

I've never been a hard-core gamer and there's only one game of which I distinctly remember the music: _Shadow of the Beast_ on Master System.



The game itself was pretty tedious, repetitive and frustrating, but that soundtrack just sets such a moody, haunting, elegiac atmosphere. Give it some time, there's a lot of very beautiful parts for different levels.


----------



## SkyIllusion (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll agree with just about everything that has been Posted but I'll add a few.

Some of my favorites are 

Final Fantasy 8
Bastion
Elder Scrolls V
Cave Story
Donkey Kong Country 2

and my most recent addiction has been this:


Jake Kaufman's Shovel Knight


----------



## bouVIP (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the Guilty Gear soundtrack.









Also love the OST to Persona 3 and 4, Final Fantasy games, and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 10, 2014)

Mirror's Edge soundtrack, Journey , Zone of the Enders 2nd runner are a few of my favs


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 10, 2014)

How has Tekken 3 not been mentioned yet?


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 10, 2014)

SkyIllusion said:


> I'll agree with just about everything that has
> and my most recent addiction has been this:
> 
> 
> Jake Kaufman's Shovel Knight



Speaking of recent indie games with amazing soundtracks, nothing makes me want to kick some ass more than the soundtrack to Hotline Miami. If you haven't played the game, you've gotta play it to get it. It may be pixel graphics but that game is way more brutal than almost any other game I've ever played.

Best song on it:





Daemoniac said:


> How has Tekken 3 not been mentioned yet?



Post some good ones! I haven't played much Tekken.



mikernaut said:


> Mirror's Edge soundtrack, Journey , Zone of the Enders 2nd runner are a few of my favs



The ending track to Mirrors Edge kicked serious ass, such a great game. Journey was amazing too. Haven't played a Zone of the Enders game yet.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 10, 2014)

Sub recommended  It's pretty much the best of late 90's electronica. ....ing love it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 10, 2014)

Also pretty much EVERYTHING Capcom did in the early 2000's (PS2/GC/Xbox 1 era);














(One of my favorites)






And a couple of tracks from the original Red Faction OST still make me smile 








EDIT: Oh shit! Silent Hill too!


----------



## Xaios (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't know if it's been mentioned (I can't look at page 1 of this thread on this computer without my browser crashing), but the soundtrack for World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King is just beautiful. Especially the music that plays in the Howling Fjord and Grizzly Hills zones, it's really pleasant.


----------



## Choop (Nov 10, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned (I can't look at page 1 of this thread on this computer without my browser crashing), but the soundtrack for World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King is just beautiful. Especially the music that plays in the Howling Fjord and Grizzly Hills zones, it's really pleasant.



Northrend has the best music in the game IMO.


----------



## SkyIllusion (Nov 10, 2014)

Decon87 said:


> Speaking of recent indie games with amazing soundtracks, nothing makes me want to kick some ass more than the soundtrack to Hotline Miami. If you haven't played the game, you've gotta play it to get it. It may be pixel graphics but that game is way more brutal than almost any other game I've ever played.
> 
> Best song on it:





I couldn't agree more. I love this game and have played the crap out of it. Honestly, I think tend to prefer indie games to larger developer games nowadays. (Currently Playing Isaac: Rebirth). 9 times out of 10 they even have better soundtracks. I also recommend playing the ZoE games for both the soundtrack and kickass gameplay.


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 11, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned (I can't look at page 1 of this thread on this computer without my browser crashing), but the soundtrack for World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King is just beautiful. Especially the music that plays in the Howling Fjord and Grizzly Hills zones, it's really pleasant.



I'm gonna have to go back and listen to that. When I was playing Wrath of the Lich King I was in psycho-obsessed mode where it wasn't even enjoyable anymore, it was like a job. I muted all of the sounds cause I was always on vent and crap. I need to go back and listen to some of the music from Northrend.


----------



## redstone (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## thrashmetal85 (Nov 11, 2014)

Fantastic games with equally fantastic soundtracks


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 11, 2014)

redstone said:


>




Glad to know I'm not the only one who loves the music of this game.  Such an underrated gem. Harumi Fujita did such a great job here.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 11, 2014)

I believe that liking the music of game depends on how well it was tied to the content, which leads to a greater immersion and emotional attachment. Out of context though, depending on the music genre, it's not always easy to listen to it casually. Sometimes it works for casual listening, sometimes it's better as a backround music for other tasks (for example studying), sometimes it's plain alien to listen to it more than once, for nostalgia boner reasons only (even if it's a new game mind you).

Also, if someone hasn't played the game, it's often hard to relate with justifying putting a specific piece in a "best game music" post. While the music might be good, it might seem a bit lackluster, weird, or nothing special, if you don't appreciate it in its natural environment (in game) where it achieves full emotional and artistic meaning.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Nov 11, 2014)

Guilty Gear
Metal Gear Solid
Unreal Tournament
Hotline Miami
DOOM I & II
Quake I-III
Ace Combat series (namely the Usung War)


----------



## thedonal (Nov 11, 2014)

And there was me about to hark back to the old C64 and Speccy days of Rob Hubbard and Co. 

That aside, any Zelda music, Halo stuff aand Half Life 2.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## monkeybike (Nov 11, 2014)

+1 for Silent Hill, really sets the mood, atmospheric and creepy


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 11, 2014)

Y's book I and II on Turbografx. Amazing. The boss music had me and a buddy about crapping ourselves circa 1990. Had never heard video game music like that before. 

Before that, probably Metroid on NES - set an awesome mood for exploring the planet


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Nov 11, 2014)

Deadnightshade said:


> Also, if someone hasn't played the game, it's often hard to relate with justifying putting a specific piece in a "best game music" post. While the music might be good, it might seem a bit lackluster, weird, or nothing special, if you don't appreciate it in its natural environment (in game) where it achieves full emotional and artistic meaning.



Correct. I don't really play much games at all, but Journey definitely has an amazing soundtrack. So good it makes me wish I actually had the chance to play the it. Another game that I'd like to play is Shadow of the Colossus.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmoYLtObCtY


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sofos said:


> oh absolutely. I see you are in AL. Did you go to see the Distant Worlds concert in Atlanta in May 2011? I was at the concert on the 7th. Best performance I think I've ever seen, or at least tied with Ihsahn. Nobuo Uematsu was there and he sat literally right behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahah that's awesome! Nah I was probably swamped in finals and busy with prep field work for my CapStone at the time... 

I think _Not going anywhere, while simultaneously being in the middle of nowhere_ has been ingrained in me for so long that I've blotted out most of the outside world from my head xD
I end up missing out on a lot of cool shit in the process.


But pretty much every one of my cover song videos on youtube are of game soundtracks/themes. Although I've never tackled a Final Fantasy cover (there's so goddamn many of them) but years ago I got started on a Tactics cover which I've got on my soundcloud  I think my most recent one was a Dragon's Crown cover of the town theme!


----------



## pink freud (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Defi (Nov 11, 2014)

Someone posted here already but of any game I've ever played Metroid Prime is the only one where the music made SUCH an impact on the atmosphere. And actually ya, world of warcraft had really, really good music too in that regard but i spent lots of it grinding to metal.

FFIX has tons of good ones too but that's mostly a nostalgia trigger for me as that was the first really story driven game i ever played.


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 11, 2014)

Defi said:


> Someone posted here already but of any game I've ever played Metroid Prime is the only one where the music made SUCH an impact on the atmosphere. And actually ya, world of warcraft had really, really good music too in that regard but i spent lots of it grinding to metal.
> 
> FFIX has tons of good ones too but that's mostly a nostalgia trigger for me as that was the first really story driven game i ever played.



Oh yea. I don't think Metroid Prime would've had the same impact on me if that score was any different. The music suited each area so perfectly and each had a really strong, memorable melody. Unfortunately I didn't think the music of Metroid Prime 2 or 3 was nearly as good as the first game.




Ikiharmaa said:


> Correct. I don't really play much games at all, but Journey definitely has an amazing soundtrack. So good it makes me wish I actually had the chance to play the it. Another game that I'd like to play is Shadow of the Colossus.



Shadow of the Colossus was an amazing game, as was ICO by the same studio.

Favorite song off of Shadow of the Colossus is probably this one:


----------



## Defi (Nov 11, 2014)

Decon87 said:


> Oh yea. I don't think Metroid Prime would've had the same impact on me if that score was any different. The music suited each area so perfectly and each had a really strong, memorable melody. Unfortunately I didn't think the music of Metroid Prime 2 or 3 was nearly as good as the first game.


Agreed. I traded in my copy of metroid prime 2 after beating it. I still have metroid prime and just played it a couple weeks ago actually. Top 5 games of my life probably, and music is largely owing. The opening menu song gets the ball rolling on the goosebumps super fast.


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 11, 2014)

Defi said:


> Agreed. I traded in my copy of metroid prime 2 after beating it. I still have metroid prime and just played it a couple weeks ago actually. Top 5 games of my life probably, and music is largely owing. The opening menu song gets the ball rolling on the goosebumps super fast.



If you have a Wii, you should REALLY try to get your hands on the Metroid Prime Trilogy. Comes with all three games remastered with Wii controls.

I usually don't like motion controls but they work _really_ well for this game (maybe because the original Metroid Prime controls were already a bit dated to begin with).

One of the best purchases I've made as far as video games go.


----------



## Defi (Nov 12, 2014)

Eh, my brother has a Wii that I could borrow indefinitely but I really, really, really do not like the motion controls. At all.


----------



## jbab (Nov 12, 2014)

To this day, Perfect Dark and Ocarina of Time remain my favorite video game soundtracks. If you guys like music from The Legend of Zelda, you should check this out:
Welcome to Zelda Reorchestrated | Zelda Reorchestrated


----------

